# svscan spitting lots of errors.. why though?

## eltech

i dont understand why svscan is displaying so many error messages when i type 'svscan'

any ideas?

```

pcns leonardb # svscan

supervise: fatal: unable to start www/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start paradisecreek.org/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start config/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start images/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start qmailadmin-1.0.6/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start backups/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start site/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start www/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start backups/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start paradisecreek.org/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start config/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start images/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start qmailadmin-1.0.6/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start site/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start www/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start paradisecreek.org/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start images/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start backups/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start config/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start qmailadmin-1.0.6/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start site/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start www/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start paradisecreek.org/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start images/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start qmailadmin-1.0.6/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start config/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start backups/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start site/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start www/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start images/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start paradisecreek.org/run: file does not exist

supervise: fatal: unable to start qmailadmin-1.0.6/run: file does not exist

```

Whats happening here? i dont know where to begin .. no log reports any problem ..

thanks in advance...

----------

## kashani

seems like it's pointed to your www directory rather than scscan. Is it possible that stuff is missing from /etc/init.d/svscan and it's defaulting to whatever directory you called the script from?

kashani

----------

## eltech

 *kashani wrote:*   

> seems like it's pointed to your www directory rather than scscan. Is it possible that stuff is missing from /etc/init.d/svscan and it's defaulting to whatever directory you called the script from?
> 
> kashani

 pssibly, but i havent called any script.. where should be place #1 to look for to troubleshoot this problem ..

----------

## kashani

How do you start svscan then? Even if you aren't calling it, your system on bootup is running /etc/init.d/svscan which should use /service/ as the basis of what it'll try and start. Obviously something in that whole train is broken. I'd look at what is in /service and then at the svscan startup script.

kashani

----------

## eltech

 *kashani wrote:*   

> How do you start svscan then? Even if you aren't calling it, your system on bootup is running /etc/init.d/svscan which should use /service/ as the basis of what it'll try and start. Obviously something in that whole train is broken. I'd look at what is in /service and then at the svscan startup script.
> 
> kashani

 Kashani, thanks for the help ..

now svscan is showing .. 

```

pcns service # svscan

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-pop3d/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-smtpd/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-send/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-pop3d/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-smtpd/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-send/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-pop3d/supervise/lock: temporary failure

```

The actual svscan file reads..

```

depend() {

        need net

        after net

        before ntpd ntp-client

        before spamd

        before apache apache2

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting service scan"

        (

        # workaround for #25754

        unset -f `declare -F | sed 's:declare -f::g'`

        PATH="/usr/bin:$PATH"

```

and some more, but doesnt seem important ..

/service reads ..

```

pcns service # ls

qmail-pop3d  qmail-send  qmail-smtpd

```

Any help is appreciated..

----------

## kashani

And how did you go from having svscan trying to start your web dir up, which was quite weird, back to having svscan looking at the right directory? I hate it when people leave out how they go from one error to another. I mean I'm good, but I'm not hooked up for ESP/IP.   :Smile: 

And what's with running svscan straight from the command line? THERE IS AN INIT SCRIPT, USE IT. 

Personally I'd kill everything svscan or qmail related, run /etc/init.d/svscan stop,  and then svscan --whatever-shuts-everything-off untill it's all gone. Then I'd try to start it up normally, normally as in with the init script like a sane admin.

kashani

----------

## eltech

 *kashani wrote:*   

> And how did you go from having svscan trying to start your web dir up, which was quite weird, back to having svscan looking at the right directory? I hate it when people leave out how they go from one error to another. I mean I'm good, but I'm not hooked up for ESP/IP.  
> 
> And what's with running svscan straight from the command line? THERE IS AN INIT SCRIPT, USE IT. 
> 
> Personally I'd kill everything svscan or qmail related, run /etc/init.d/svscan stop,  and then svscan --whatever-shuts-everything-off untill it's all gone. Then I'd try to start it up normally, normally as in with the init script like a sane admin.
> ...

 kashani, i dont ever leave a single thing out when i ask for help, thats not helping myself by doing that .. im a responsible person and if i did something wrong to cause a pronlem; or even if i suspect such action.. i would admit it..

i will try the suggestions and post back if i have any problems.. thanks again  :Wink: 

----------

